# Elder Scrolls online



## liverpoolfcfan (Apr 6, 2013)

Any body interested in this game? do you think that Zenimax Online can produce a true elder scrolls game. because for me this game alienate original elder scrolls fan, and after spending so many hours in Morrowind,Oblivion & Skyrim it is disappointing  to see this game & missing so many elder scrolls core element ,may be it will force Bethesda to shut down it's elder scroll Franchise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2015)

New news: The Elder Scrolls Online drops subscription - PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good to know!  I was expecting this for sometime to happen. Any idea if the price will drop soon?


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2015)

The Confrontation - Cinematic Trailer


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

liverpoolfcfan said:


> Any body interested in this game? do you think that Zenimax Online can produce a true elder scrolls game. because for me this game alienate original elder scrolls fan, and after spending so many hours in Morrowind,Oblivion & Skyrim it is disappointing  to see this game & missing so many elder scrolls core element ,may be it will force Bethesda to shut down it's elder scroll Franchise.


I haven't played it, but from the looks of the gameplay I think this borrows heavily from Skyrim and Oblivion, not sure though. I would love to play it but its too costly, one time payment with monthly subscription? No way. I can pay max $10 per month for a game like this, not a penny more, provided my lame internet connection(blasted latency) can handle it ofcourse.

More and more devs are moving to free to play MMORPG model(Freemium), its about time Bethesda did the same.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2015)

See the reviews for the game, its very grindy and repetitive, nothing like what you expect from an elder scrolls title.. if you want to play MMORPG, buy Guild Wars 2


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2015)

Actually after reading so many reviews months back, never felt of even watching videos since then. Monthly subscription isnt the only issue there. The game itself feels empty. They tried hard to merge all good things from TES series but actually came up with half baked product.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 2, 2015)

They have drop the subscription . Now you just have to pay once just like Guild wars 2 .


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

iittopper said:


> They have drop the subscription . Now you just have to pay once just like Guild wars 2 .


But with Micro Transactions, like Horse Armor for $20


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 14, 2015)

The Elder Scrolls Online is dropping mandatory subscriptions in March. - PCgamer


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2015)

alienempire said:


> The Elder Scrolls Online is dropping mandatory subscriptions in March. - PCgamer



Ah good thing.


----------



## 007 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is Tamriel Unlimited. Now live.


----------



## 007 (Feb 1, 2017)

Morrowind!!


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Feb 12, 2017)

I jsut started playing it.If anyone plays this here find me by the name Evil_saint in EU server


----------

